# Test Deca Mast - Some questions



## MP454vision (Mar 27, 2018)

Hello guys,

I am looking into my next cycle for May.
Looking to do a clean bulk with Test, Deca & Mast.

I was wondering if someone had feedback on such a cycle.
If yes, at what dosage did you run the Mast ?
Planning on 500mg test & 500mg Deca ...

Only thing I am really afraid of is the water retention ...
I read about people using EQ instead of Deca ... what do you thing ? Seems to be less effective but although less sides ...

Thanks for the advice


EDIT: It should have been in the cycle section, sorry about that ...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 27, 2018)

I would run npp if water retention is a concern .Run the mast at 400 mg ,that's a good dose to start with


----------



## Jin (Mar 27, 2018)

Why mast?

Is it good for a bulk?


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 27, 2018)

Sorry dude, I have to pick on you for just a second.  If you are taking AAS, your diet should be clean.  Why spend the money and eat like shit?  As far as Mast, BB is right.  But if your not lean already, why take Mast?  If it were me, I would up the test, (750 and leave the deca at 500)  How long are you planning on running this?  I love test and deca myself.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 27, 2018)

I agree with bundy here, if your concerned about water , run npp. 
Idk what your stats are but. I wouldn't really consider mast as a "bulking" 
Also, idk, where people started taking eq instead of deca 
They are two different it compounds 
Believe it or not
Dianabol was supposed to be the oral form of EQ, however ... When they changed it. It came out so different that It was renamed .


----------



## MP454vision (Mar 27, 2018)

I am at 13% for 1m87 / 98kg.
Deca is way more available here in France than NPP but I can look into it.

I read that Mast was good for a number of things along with bulking compounds :
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3458-Masteron-Experiences-w-bulking-cycle


> Masteron for the purpose of bulking is ineffective and a waste of time. HOWEVER, adding it to an already solid bulking cycle can improve a number of things. It has anti-estrogenic properties that will lessen your chance of getting gyno and having to use more AIs. It will increase your libido and decrease water retention. Also, it gives very good strength gains. Personally, I like to add Mast prop for about the last 6 weeks of a bulker to really cut things up and help get the water out of my SQ tissue earlier. There really isn't a need to run mast for the first part of the cycle, I would save it for the opportune moment. You want to gain a little extra water in the beginning to support those joints and pack on some pounds. So if you're going 12 weeks, run it weeks 9-14 (6 weeks), which is 2 weeks past normal to give the chance for other longer test esters to clear. You will be amazed at what it can do for you just in those last 2 weeks after you have already been running it.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 27, 2018)

Kinda one of those things where it's really what your eating and how your training guy.
Nuff said


----------



## MP454vision (Mar 27, 2018)

My goal for this cycle is really to get big quads & calves ...
I am pretty happy with my upper body but I have long legs that lack mass. So I am gonna squat squat and squat again.

If Mast is not worth the money here I won't add it ... but if it is ...
My diet is well in check, I don't cook, I eat three meals from musclefood and 2 bottles from yfood per day. That gets me 200g of protein per day. 
I do a few Tacos and macdonalds per months, I don't count calories unless I get fat.

As long as I remain at 12-13% I am happy.
But on my first cycle I took Dbol and my face looked like a balloon, I don't want this kind of water retention again.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 27, 2018)

Deca doesn't force you  to retain anymore water than  NPP. higher dose is what causes the added water retention.  it's much easier to run Deca higher because npp only comes at 100mg per ml.  who wants to burn through a 10 ml vial of npp. every other week?


----------



## DF (Mar 27, 2018)

750/600/200 is my usual Test/Deca/Mast blast & I love it!  I'd recommend a 16 week min with deca.  Like Seek said... I've never has an issue with water.  Why the low dose of Mast?  Based on how my body responds to deca. I have learned that a small dose of Mast heads off the sexual sides.  I've done deca with out mast & have an awful time trying to finish during sex.  It lead to actual sexathon sessions.  That may sound great but an hour of constant pounding to try & finish...... not fun!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 27, 2018)

You gotta fake it sometimes on 19 Nors lol


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 27, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> You gotta fake it sometimes on 19 Nors lol


Hahaha **** that shit.. That's ****ing funny as **** though.
To ****in horny , regardless of time. Gotta bust hahaha


----------



## MP454vision (Mar 28, 2018)

DF said:


> 750/600/200 is my usual Test/Deca/Mast blast & I love it!  I'd recommend a 16 week min with deca.  Like Seek said... I've never has an issue with water.  Why the low dose of Mast?  Based on how my body responds to deca. I have learned that a small dose of Mast heads off the sexual sides.  I've done deca with out mast & have an awful time trying to finish during sex.  It lead to actual sexathon sessions.  That may sound great but an hour of constant pounding to try & finish...... not fun!



Thanks for the advice !
So the only effect of Mast you noticed is on the sexual sides ...
My girlfriend being in the US while I'll be on cycle in France, I guess I won't buy Mast just for that ...


----------



## stonetag (Mar 28, 2018)

DF said:


> 750/600/200 is my usual Test/Deca/Mast blast & I love it!  I'd recommend a 16 week min with deca.  Like Seek said... I've never has an issue with water.  Why the low dose of Mast?  Based on how my body responds to deca. I have learned that a small dose of Mast heads off the sexual sides.  I've done deca with out mast & have an awful time trying to finish during sex.  It lead to actual sexathon sessions.  That may sound great but an hour of constant pounding to try & finish...... not fun!



You're right DF! Sexathon might look good on paper, but in reality, whether alone or with your woman, is just to much effort. I'll stick with test/tren/mast as far as a "clean bulk" is concerned.


----------



## MP454vision (Mar 28, 2018)

stonetag said:


> You're right DF! Sexathon might look good on paper, but in reality, whether alone or with your woman, is just to much effort. I'll stick with test/tren/mast as far as a "clean bulk" is concerned.



Tren is tempting but my sleep is already bad enough ...


----------



## MP454vision (Mar 28, 2018)

Noticed my source had this ...
That's akward. Is it common to mix Deca and Tren ?

https://tinyurl.com/ycah8ujn


----------



## DF (Mar 28, 2018)

MP454vision said:


> Thanks for the advice !
> So the only effect of Mast you noticed is on the sexual sides ...
> My girlfriend being in the US while I'll be on cycle in France, I guess I won't buy Mast just for that ...



I use the low dose of Mast just for that purpose.  As others have said 600mg for the full benefit is a good dose.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 28, 2018)

MP454vision said:


> Noticed my source had this ...
> That's akward. Is it common to mix Deca and Tren ?
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/ycah8ujn



No it is not common to mix tren and deca. They are both 19-nor compounds and it is generally agreed upon that it is not a good idea to mix the two... You will definitely increase the sides of the two compounds as well as just feeling like crap mentally and physically. I would pick one or the other. Do test/tren/mast, or test/deca/mast. Or like you said earlier, test/eq/mast. 
Like DF said, the mast helps with the sexual side of things, but mast also has an anti-estrogen property to it, so that is another reason to use it. But hopefully you know about mast's reputation for speading up the balding process...?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 28, 2018)

I always run masteron with my npp and test,I’m not lean by no means,but it just helps the npp out I think,I don’t hold water and I have zero sexual sides! As far as that goes I run masteron with everything I take


----------



## MP454vision (Mar 29, 2018)

> But hopefully you know about mast's reputation for speading up the balding process



Yes, I am aware, but no one is bald in my family, and I have very dense hair so I should be fine on that side !
I will weight the pros and con between tren and deca ... I will definitely try Mast along with the test.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## scouse9976 (Nov 9, 2020)

Am planning on doing test at 500mg .mast at 400mg and decca at 400 mg but had an issue with high prolactin so just waiting on my  Cabergoline  as I had leaking from the nipple area so that should sort that issue out


----------



## CJ (Nov 9, 2020)

scouse9976 said:


> Am planning on doing test at 500mg .mast at 400mg and decca at 400 mg but had an issue with high prolactin so just waiting on my  Cabergoline  as I had leaking from the nipple area so that should sort that issue out



Take Vitamin B6 as well, before you start and during. There have been studies showing it's effectiveness in lowering prolactin levels. Here's the link to one study... https://www.researchgate.net/public..._Serum_Prolactin_in_Comparison_to_Cabergoline... which was done on women, but it worked. There have been other studies as well, Google for more information. 

Take this info with a grain of salt, but it's not going to hurt to take B6. Definitely keep the Caber on hand, just in case. That's what I'm doing myself right now.


----------

